# New home theater.



## Criper2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

I originally posted this in the wrong area...
Hi all, I'm looking at purchasing my first surround sound system. I got the go ahead from the wife to do it right the first time.  I have been doing my research and I am planning on using the Denon AVR 2113CI. My house is open concept with the seating area to be 15x15. The surround speakers are to be inceiling which I was considering the polk 80ci or 60ci. I wasn't sure if I really need the 8in in the rear. I'm thinking of using the polk tsi400 for the front speakers, but I was also considering the polk monitor 55t. The cs10 for the center with a psw10 sub to round it out as I have carpet. I have a 55in Philips, ps3, wii and a comcast hd dvr rounding out the setup. I am planning on down the road adding speakers outside for the second zone. I appreciate your thoughts and comments on this setup.

I will attach a drawing later of the layout. PS my budget should stay around 1200-1500.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

floor standers may be a bit over kill for you (depending on your use) unless you listen to a lot of music. Otherwise, you can def get away with something a little smaller


----------



## Criper2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I do not want bookshelf speakers. I am also considering the Jul es80 fronts instead. Any thoughts on these?

I am attaching a picture of the layout I want (very rough). Thanks again!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

My Preference is HTD Level Two towers and center speakers, over the Polk and JBL.
They are nice and can handle your area >
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Tower-Speakers

http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Center-Channel-Speaker

And look at the in-ceiling speakers - 6.5 inch is fine
http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition

The Cadence CSX12 sub is a good one for a tight budget, and will hit hard.
http://www.cadencesound.com/products/CSX12-Mark-II.html

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-cadence-csx-12-mark-ii-subwoofer?page=0,2


----------



## dizzyrapper18 (Jan 25, 2013)

sup,
i did ask my mother to get me a 2113ci for xmas since she asked what i wanted and she said its too much so then i said 1713. comes xmas i opened a 1913 which i then traded in and paid the difference for the 2113ci. i have a 2113ci reciever 2 polk monitor 60s(99$each), polk cs1 center(75$), polk m30s(75$) for rear and a psw505(150$) 12" sub. All extremely cheap from the regular price. they are not setup yet but i heard they are very quality. my home will be open floor plan, meaning, living room with vaulted cielings that go over the kitchen and dining room on the side. look into seeing if you can get these at that price.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

dizzyrapper18 said:


> sup,
> i did ask my mother to get me a 2113ci for xmas since she asked what i wanted and she said its too much so then i said 1713. comes xmas i opened a 1913 which i then traded in and paid the difference for the 2113ci. i have a 2113ci reciever 2 polk monitor 60s(99$each), polk cs1 center(75$), polk m30s(75$) for rear and a psw505(150$) 12" sub. All extremely cheap from the regular price. they are not setup yet but i heard they are very quality. my home will be open floor plan, meaning, living room with vaulted cielings that go over the kitchen and dining room on the side. look into seeing if you can get these at that price.


Might just be me, but this is incoherent.


----------

